# 2cool calls.



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Here is a set of calls for a 2cooler. Not completly done, but ought to ship this week. Thanks for the references guys !

Last of the spalted Hackberry, and some of Don's Cocobolo. Snow Goose and duck. Both with Echo's stoppers but the Goose call has a Sean Mann snow goose reed set in it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice Richard, I like the one on the left the best!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> Very nice Richard, I like the one on the left the best!


Did you see this one ? Acrylic liner and it rocks! I was going to keep it, but have decided to let it go. It's set up as a Snow Goose call but I can put Canadaian goose reeds in it. It's not finished in this pic,and has had a few coats of Urethane put on it since it was taken.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep, I seen that one....it is awesome!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks GREAT. Your work is becoming well known!
I'm going to cut into that hackberry in a minute to see what the insides look like. I'm hoping for some of that pretty spalting!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Richard, I'll take it if it's still available....Let me know...

Bret


EndTuition said:


> Did you see this one ? Acrylic liner and it rocks! I was going to keep it, but have decided to let it go. It's set up as a Snow Goose call but I can put Canadaian goose reeds in it. It's not finished in this pic,and has had a few coats of Urethane put on it since it was taken.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow ET, your work is impressive!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Looking good Richard, keep up the work.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

They all look awsome. I like the all wood model the best.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys ! It means a lot comming from fellow turners.
Here are some pics of the almost finished call. You can see the acrylic insert in these pics. It makes a heck of a difference in sound and strength. 
Brete wil be getting this one.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow,
So ET, are you free handing all the calls or when you do a run of more than a few are you using a duplicator?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Wow,
> So ET, are you free handing all the calls or when you do a run of more than a few are you using a duplicator?


I do em all free hand but I do have a few measurements I try to duplicate. Usualy they are pretty close unless something happens like a little chip out on one end or the other, or a run away tool ! I don't do many sets of 16, that was a first.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man..that hackberry is beautiful, Richard.. Whut ya using for final finish...poly???

Aint never tried that but that finish would sure look good on some writing sticks...


----------

